

Ask HN: Do you need help with appointment cancellations? - tashfeen

I am a physician and self taught "hacker." (I use the term loosely because I like to think I am one).<p>I have been working (or "hacking")on this project on the side and hoping to get some useful feedback.  Linke is below along with a really low budget video (sometimes those are the best kind).<p>Basic idea is that clinics do not have an easy way to manage cancellations. It actually dawned upone me when I was a patient myself and the clinic could not work me in. I asked them to put me on their wiatlist but told them I could only do late afternoon. Over the next week I got calls about all sorts of appointments but none of them for the time I requested. Frustrated, I just found another clinic. It was only then I realized there should be something better. We doctors often assume how things work and how patietns feel but you only really understand it once you are a patient. The funny thing about this is that every clinic expriences cancellations and if they happpen within 72 hours they don't get filled. That means the next time a clinic tells you they are busy and can't work you in, try again.<p>I would really appreciate any feedback. This has been thus far just a fun project for me but would love to see if it maybe useful for others. By the way, this could of course be used by any appointment based business.<p>http://bit.ly/schedfullvideo
http://www.schedfull.com<p>Enjoy!
======
orangethirty
This is a really nice product. May you send me an email (address in profile)?
I'd like to talk more about it.

~~~
tashfeen
Thanks! Would love to hear from you. Will send an email.

